# Audio program 100? Some qs



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

I have read what mike has said about this program but i have a few questions to ask those who have tried/completed the program. Has this program helped everyone whos tried it or are there some ppl who had no success?What do u do if u find there is no improvement after the 100 days?do u do the 100 days over again?For those who have found this program beneficial, do u continue using it after the first 100 dyas? if so, how often?Do u keep up the fibre supplements, meds? and can u still drink alcohol?Sorry for so many qs but i want to be sure the program will be beneficial for me b4 i purchase it.Tjanx guys


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi KP, I will try to at least answer some questions for you here. I was just going to post this on another thread for you.Give me a second here.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I wrote out all this info and lost it, sorry I will try again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KP, this is a new study and some 15 to 20 years have gone into HT for IBS research.It is arguable the most effective treatment for IBS.It uses gut focused or gut directed HT specifically for IBS. That is very important to know.Its good to have background in understanding it all.This is the newest study.Gut. 2003 Nov;52 11:1623-9. Links Long term benefits of hypnotherapy for irritable bowel syndrome.Gonsalkorale WM, Miller V, Afzal A, Whorwell PJ.Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester, UK.BACKGROUND: and aims: There is now good evidence from several sources that hypnotherapy can relieve the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome in the short term. However, there is no long term data on its benefits and this information is essential before the technique can be widely recommended. This study aimed to answer this question. PATIENTS AND METHODS: 204 patients prospectively completed questionnaires scoring symptoms, quality of life, anxiety, and depression before, immediately after, and up to six years following hypnotherapy. All subjects also subjectively assessed the effects of hypnotherapy retrospectively in order to define their "responder status". RESULTS: 71% of patients initially responded to therapy. Of these, 81% maintained their improvement over time while the majority of the remaining 19% claimed that deterioration of symptoms had only been slight. With respect to symptom scores, all items at follow up were significantly improved on pre-hypnotherapy levels p<0.001 and showed little change from post-hypnotherapy values. There were no significant differences in the symptom scores between patients assessed at 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5+ years following treatment. Quality of life and anxiety or depression scores were similarly still significantly improved at follow up p<0.001 but did show some deterioration. Patients also reported a reduction in consultation rates and medication use following the completion of hypnotherapy. CONCLUSION: This study demonstrates that the beneficial effects of hypnotherapy appear to last at least five years. Thus it is a viable therapeutic option for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 14570733This is more info."Most Sufferers Are Women As many as 58 million Americans suffer from the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome and four out of five sufferers are women, based on figures from the American College of Gastrointerology. Typically people with IBS have recurrent symptoms of abdominal pain, distention, and altered bowel movements -- diarrhea, constipation, or a combination of both. Because there is no obvious cause for the array of gastrointestinal disturbances experienced by patients and conventional GI treatments often do not work. It has been almost two decades since British researcher Peter Whorwell and colleagues first reported on the use of hypnotherapy in the treatment of IBS. Since that time other small studies have also shown hypnosis to be effective, but this new research, appearing in the latest issue of Gut, is the first to follow a large group of patients for years after treatment. For the study, Gonsalkorale and Whorwell followed 204 patients for up to six years. Researchers asked patients to score their IBS symptoms, as well as their overall quality of life, and levels of depression and anxiety immediately before hypnotherapy and after the treatment. They also responded to a mailed questionnaire sent at least a year and no more than six years after treatment ended. The hypnotherapy course consisted of 12-weekly, one-hour sessions. Almost three-quarters of the patients 71% gave positive reports following hypnotherapy, and 81% said they maintained their improvement over time. The sustained improvements reported by most of the patients could not be attributed to other treatments because fewer than one in 10 used other treatments following hypnotherapy. "This study demonstrates that the beneficial effects of hypnotherapy appear to last at least five years," the researchers write. "Thus, it is a viable therapeutic option for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome." Cheaper Than Drugs? Researcher Olafur S. Palsson, PsyD, who has studied IBS says the number of patients in the new study and the length of follow-up put hypnosis in a favorable light and possibly show it may be the most effective long-term treatment for irritable bowel syndrome. But he says that it is still rarely offered to IBS patients and is not often covered by insurance. "Hypnotherapy still carries the aura of mystery and magic, and is not really used much for medical conditions in this country," Palsson says. "It requires special training that clinicians in most medical settings simply do not have. And it is considered more costly than drug therapy because it requires repeated sessions." The University of North Carolina researcher says hypnosis may actually be much cheaper than other treatments because the long-term results appear to be so promising. "There are only a couple of medications approved for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome, and it can be expensive to keep patients on these medications long-term," says Palsson. "For many patients, hypnotherapy is a very cost-effective way of improving outcome." " http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000839 Okay there is a lot more but to your questions."Has this program helped everyone whos tried it or are there some ppl who had no success?"There is no treatment on the planet that helps 100 percent of everyone with IBS.However, statistically HT has the highest success rates to date for the majority of people who try it. The only way to know if it works for you is to try it. Everyone is different and many factors play a part. From what we have seen its 80 percent or better benefit, some majorally. Including myself."What do u do if u find there is no improvement after the 100 days?do u do the 100 days over again?"You can and I would recommend that for various reasons. However most do benefit and most enjoy them. Some people continue and some don't also and some move on to another program Mike created after you have finnish this one, called "Towards Inner Peace.""Do u keep up the fibre supplements, meds? and can u still drink alcohol?"You can do this is conjuntion with other methods, some people reduce their meds because it works for them, for some combibnation treatments work best, IBS is very individual."and can u still drink alcohol?"Alcohol, is a trigger for IBS, for some it may help, for others no way. This would have nothing to do with the HT. Some people get way better and can eat more foods and do things they could not before.Hope this helps and if you have more questions ask away. The tapes have been without a doubt one of the most successful treatments used on the bb here.Here are comments from people here who have used them from this bb and others from other bb's. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017 also here http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/program_users.htm also here is more about HT for IBS from the experts.The Effects of Hypnosison Gastrointestinal Problems http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...dc/hypnosis.htm I have a ton more information on it all if you want more and if you have questions on anything ask away.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I did the program as a last resort, and many people have been helped, most likely you will too!All the best!


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi KP2003, I don't know if you've purchased the tapes or not at this point, but I thought i would throw in my opinion.I have done the program twice now. The first time I did it, I went in not expecting much - as BQ said, I did it as a last resort. The program was fabulous for me the first time, and I continued to improve after the inital 100 days. The second time i did the program I had hit a very rough patch in terms of stress and thought a refresher might help me cope better. I still listen to the tapes occassionaly - to specific sessions that I found the most beneficial for me. I usually listen to them the night before "major stress events" - before flying to a different city, large parties, even before giving a presentation at work and I always travel with them. I also use them if i am going to be trying a new med or a new food. I still use the fiber supplements and all my meds - which for me is really just Bentyl. I stopped drinking alcohol when all this started up and have never gone back because I am afraid of the consequences.







Anyway - thats my opinion!-kac


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KP, you still with us?What might really help and I read your post on the main forum, is read up on Hypnotherapy for IBS research, which is all over this forum.


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

yep im still here







heheThanx all of you for your help, i ordered the program last fri n just waiting for it to arrive......hope it will work, fingers crossed!Just one more question, HT is spose to get rid of the IBS negative thoughts rite? At the moment, everyday i am anxious and think 'will i get D today, or is there a toilet around'. Will these thoughts change? or gradually go? If not, will these thoughts disrupt the HTs work? In other words, is it unhealthy to think like that when on this program? Cos knowing me....if I know im not spose to think like that...then ill think about it more!Sorry if this doesnt make sense


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

KP, No worries, the HT definitely helped me change that kind of thinking and with not too much effort from me. LOL Just relax and let the HT do the work. It is almost like "Merry Maids" for the subconscious. LOL I found the HT worked despite what I was consciously thinking. Enjoy!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KP, yes it works on that specifically really as well as other things, but its important to be patient and give it time.Also I think all in all you will really enjoy Mike's voice and the program.You'll be starting something that specifically addresses IBS and has been tested with many people. When you do get them, just listen and relax as much as you can and you should do fine. Also read through the booklet, it can help. Let us know and keep us posted.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

kp - to put my 2 cents in... I found effects from the tapes for sure. It wasn't immediate on the IBS but found I started to sleep better right away. I really found the best results a month or so after stopping. I've not ben good about doing refreshers since then (about a year and half ago) but I still feel the results. Even when I hit a bad patch, I come out of it more quickly than I used to.And yes, I think you will find those thoughts changing. I think it happens both because you are going through the hypno but also as you find yourself having more control, you build positive thgouths to replace them. And the more it happens, the more positive thoughts you get. Kind of reverses that viscious cycle.good luck!nancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

I've had good luck with the hypno, KP. While it seemed to help my anxiety right away, it took a few weeks before the IBS responded.It's a great tool to help us focus and relax.I highly recommend it. Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

If changing thoughts is a problem, CBT might be in order - they usually go hand-in-hand.poetaster


----------

